
Show HN: Visualizing activity and reviews from a userbase of four million users - EGreg
http://qbix.com/blog/index.php/2016/01/four-million-downloads/
======
EGreg
This should work well on both desktop and mobile browsers. It's now a reusable
component that you could use in your own projects if you wanted to visualize
reviews, etc.

If you have any questions about how it works, I'm happy to try to answer. I
built this visualization in
[http://qbix.com/platform](http://qbix.com/platform) ... we dogfood our own
stuff :)

